# MTD auger question



## ed in cny (Nov 26, 2019)

I have been trying to repair my Fathers old MTD 31AS611E352 Yard Machine 24" snow blower for use. It was in good shape other than the auger. I got into it and found the brass work gear destroyed and the shaft woodruff key slot damaged so it is will need an auger shaft. Also what MTD part breakdown calls the spiral arm assembly left and right have been worked on and could be replaced. I did some searching and found that this machine was made in 2004 and parts are not directly available. I tried to cross-reference the MTD line but do not come up with anything. I know they make machines for many other machines and am wondering if I can put in to this machine something that would work from another machine.

I found this on eBay and I think it might work but would like to get another opinion. I know it's used and I am getting someone else's possible problem but everything is there and it looks to be plug and play. Advice would be great.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

if that one is off a 24" machine and your machine uses the same double D pulley adapter yes it should bolt right in.

some mtd machines seem like they must have had bad grease or something was not quite right in the auger gear box. i have seen quite a few tracked mtd craftsman machines with bad gear boxes or recently rebuilt gearboxes. i did one last year and the grease in the gear box just didn't look right.


----------



## ed in cny (Nov 26, 2019)

Not sure what you are saying with the "double D pulley adapter". I'm not sure what I would look for to confirm.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

the pulley adapter that goes on behind the impeller. i think being a 2004 it should have a DD adapter but you may want to confirm. the older machines have a splined shaft adapter and i am not sure which year they made the switch.


----------



## vangasman (Oct 21, 2021)

The parts are available, but it will run you 125+ for parts.


----------

